# for emmaviolet



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

who I promised pictures of Maggie.....




these were taken at the weekend


----------



## Quirk (Nov 12, 2013)

She is very pretty


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Oh my how gorgeous is she


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

She's beautiful lucky you
My first rough collie Zoe was a tri colour and your pictures remind me so much of her:001_smile:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww thank you!!!

She is so pretty, what a lovely face!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:

Alfie sends lots of licks to little sis!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Maggie says lots of licks back big bruv x

this was taken last month, I can see the difference in her coat since then


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Beautiful dog :001_wub:

I saw one for rehoming, that was stunning also


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

BenBoy said:


> Beautiful dog :001_wub:
> 
> I saw one for rehoming, that was stunning also


whereabouts was that benboy? oh and thank you for the compliment


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> Maggie says lots of licks back big bruv x
> 
> this was taken last month, I can see the difference in her coat since then


Wow, yes you can see the difference, she is becoming a lovely young lady now!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

beautiful x
I love a nice tri me


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

dexter said:


> beautiful x
> I love a nice tri me


Have you seen the new tri puppy at Ladnar? He looks wonderful and so grown up for a little puppy!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Have you seen the new tri puppy at Ladnar? He looks wonderful and so grown up for a little puppy!


no must have a look, I assume he is a new stud boy?


----------

